# This is funny - D&D parody



## Jakar (Jan 25, 2005)

I am really sorry if this has been posted before, but this made me laugh.  It is not rude at all.  I loved the boots of ezcape...

http://abum.com/files/Movies/592078140.wmv

(fixed the link so no pop-ups hit you.  So sorry about that)


----------



## Turanil (Jan 25, 2005)

The link didn't show me anything, but opened several crap pop-up windows...


----------



## Evilhalfling (Jan 25, 2005)

Reminds me of the Star Wars Cop Parody


----------



## GentleGiant (Jan 25, 2005)

Hehehe...
Here's the direct link to the movie for Turanil (and other's who might have problems with the site): http://abum.com/files/Movies/592078140.wmv


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jan 25, 2005)

From RENO 911 on the Comedy Channel.


----------



## RichCsigs (Jan 25, 2005)

Patton Oswalt is one of the most underrated commediens out there.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Jan 26, 2005)

I love that skit...I also love how the cop starts talking with him about where the arrow hit and how many points of armor were in that location.  Ah, the shame of blending Rolemaster and D&D.


----------



## Stone Angel (Jan 27, 2005)

I just laughed this ranked up there with the first time I came across homestarrunner.com ahhh good times good times.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## DragonSword (Jan 27, 2005)

Hilarious. I love the way he pegs it at the end!


----------



## Henry (Jan 27, 2005)

"Are you immune to mace? Huh?"

"We need a cell for a Demigod."

I loved that one.


----------



## der_kluge (Jan 27, 2005)

That's great stuff.  Unfortunately one of the few episodes of Reno 911 I haven't seen... I always miss the best episodes.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 27, 2005)

I remember when this first aired. It is one of the episodes I have actually watched  
hehehehehe, oh it never gets old! Thanks for the link, it's just what I needed this morning


----------

